# Staffpad and iPad OS 15?



## thesteelydane (Sep 25, 2021)

Has anyone tried it yet? Would love to update my iPad but since it’s near impossible to go back to OS14 if I do, I was wondering if anyone has been brave enough to try it.


----------



## jadi (Sep 25, 2021)

I'm on IOS 15. So far I haven't noticed any problem


----------



## Markrs (Sep 25, 2021)

No problems for me either on iOS 15


----------



## nas (Oct 1, 2021)

So far so good here.


----------



## themeworks (Oct 24, 2021)

I find it a slower than it was on 14. Bit more jitter. Going to need a bigger iPad.


----------



## Jett Hitt (Oct 25, 2021)

themeworks said:


> I find it a slower than it was on 14. Bit more jitter. Going to need a bigger iPad.


I agree with this, and the Split-screen feature at the top is infuriating. I hit it half the time when trying to push play.


----------



## jadi (Oct 25, 2021)

Jett Hitt said:


> I agree with this, and the Split-screen feature at the top is infuriating. I hit it half the time when trying to push play.


Same here 🥴


----------



## themeworks (Oct 25, 2021)

EXACTLY. Desperately trying to find how to disable. No dice thus far.


----------



## borisb2 (Oct 31, 2021)

Yeah, swipes are overtaking everywhere.. every corner has a different swipe in every direction.. gets confusing.

I do like the low power mode though. Ipad gets less warm with StaffPad and doubles time before recharging


----------

